# Let's talk Mice...



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I have 3/4 acre of heavily wooded property in N.W. Missouri. Specifically in the Ozark Mountains on Table Rock Lake. For the last two years a small pop-up camper I keep there has gotten invaded by mice and pack rats over the winter months. I had been using moth balls, but last year I added mouse and Rat poison to the mix. I was just there this past weekend building a small 144sqft structure to double as a tiny house and a storage shed, until I can get a larger cabin built. Once again the camper had been invaded, but there were a considerable number of mice/rats that were dead, which tells me the poison worked, but maybe not the moth balls. 

I did my very best to totally seal the shed while framing, but I have yet to wrap it with tar-paper or house wrap and side it. It'll be all cedar siding and I'm hoping to do this in the next month or two. I used spray foam around any gap, there are probably a few way up high, I just didn't have time to get to this visit. I realize the spray foam won't stop the mice, but it will seal it up against drafts and insects hopefully.

My question is, what is the best thing to put around the perimeter to keep the mice at bay? I did throw some poison inside the shed, but I really don't want to go every time and have to clean up dead mice and crap before I can stay in the building. I figure I might buy or build a handful of the structures to hold the bait and place them all around the perimeter, but I'll have to do so in such a way that other animals don't get to it. Maybe that will be enough, but looking for anything else....


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I will add, I don't keep food there and with the 'cabin' built I'm planning on using sealed heavy plastic tubs to keep as much as I can in. I know mice will chew through about anything, so if any suggestions there, they'd be appreciated as well. Nothing like going to the lake on a camping adventure and thinking you have cookware, silverware, etc only to find out the mice have nested alongside this stuff.....

I really think the bait stations outside, maybe up under the building or scattered around the property might help as it should create a 'kill' zone. My only issue is, like I said I don't want to kill the other animals. I know there are bobcats, raccoons, opossums, deer, etc in the area....I am also 90% sure I heard a cougar this past weekend. I worry the big cats and even the raccoons might try to get at any exposed traps.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO snap traps and/or bait is the most effective. With bait you run the risk of other animals either ingesting the bait or eating the poisoned rodents. How often do you get out there?


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Snap traps are great, but I'm not around enough to empty them regularly. In the past maybe a few times a year, but I'm hoping with the building it's more often. I'm hoping for at least once a month.


----------



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

I had a friend who put straw bales around his camper to help insulate the underside from wind. It took a while but he finally figured out the straw was attracting the mice.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Master Brian said:


> Snap traps are great, but I'm not around enough to empty them regularly. In the past maybe a few times a year, but I'm hoping with the building it's more often. I'm hoping for at least once a month.


Ayuh,..... In this thread, I explained the long lastin' woodsman's mouse trap,....
It'll work continuously til it fills with bodies, or the liquid evaporates,...


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... In this thread, I explained the long lastin' woodsman's mouse trap,....
> It'll work continuously til it fills with bodies, or the liquid evaporates,...


I've resorted to that method in my house a year ago, when I was infested thanks to my neighbor not mowing her back yard. My fear at the cabin is that it will fill up and I'll have the most gawd awful odors to contend with when I come back. Of course, I've put poison out and I guess a dead floating mouse is no worse than one laying soaking into the wood! Yuk!!! 2nd thought maybe the bucket is the way to go!

Good news is, as of last month no signs of mice! I need a good way now to put some bait traps up under the structure where other varmint won't get to them. I'm thinking the Racoons, bob-cats, cougars, dear, bear, etc.... I'm sure they are all there at some point!


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If you use anchored, tamper resistant bait stations you won't have to worry about any other animals getting inside to the bait. The entrance holes are generally only big enough to fit mice or rats.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I wouldn't expect positive results with moth balls. I spoke with one person who actually heard the mice rolling the moth balls around the ceiling. I'm very skeptical of the ultrasonic deterrents, too. The last guy I know who bought one ended up returning it for his money back. That was only a couple of weeks ago.

I think the bucket idea is best. It's critical that the water remain deep enough that they can't push off the bottom to jump out.

Poison is very effective, but you run the risk of poisoning any animal that eats the dead or dying mice. And as you note, the decaying bodies.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

So some good advice so far here..
Agree, 
Forget moth balls. they do nothing. (except control moths, for which they were designed)
traps are good if you are living there, which your not. 

Any outside Bell Labs bait station is a good choice with the exception of the cheaper sidewinder model. I have seen raccoon Pull the bait out of those. 
Use a anticoagulant bait. Bell labs are what we use exclusively.

According to the manufacture, in a secondary poisoning of a cat eating a mouse that has ingested the bait (a second gen anti coagulant) it would take 5-8 mice before they recommend calling the vet. 11 before they start to worry. they are actually pretty safe when used properly. 

If you have water on the property such as swamps, ponds etc, expect it to take longer to get control. 
Id recommend multiple stations and Contrac bait.
All assuming it is legal where you are. 
I know nothing of the laws in your state. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ronnie5 (Apr 10, 2018)

At the end of the day there is nothing better than traps for catching mice..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

peanut butter is the best mouse/vole bait, sticks where ever you need it to and they just keep coming back for more. I don't use poison because other critters eat em and even a half blind cat is just as effective.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also use peanut butter for bait. One of the drawbacks of using poison is if the mouse dies somewhere unseen inside the house - the decomposition odor is strong enough to make you want to leave.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer Pecan. Try carrying peanut butter in your pocket.:vs_laugh:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I prefer Pecan. Try carrying peanut butter in your pocket.:vs_laugh:


https://www.amazon.com/Skippy-Peanut-Butter-pouches-count/dp/B01LWS3BAY

I take them backpacking quite often


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

As a licensed applicator I'm not allowed to use peanut butter as bait due to allergies. Gotta watch out for those kiddos putting their fingers on a snap trap.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

PestGuy said:


> As a licensed applicator I'm not allowed to use peanut butter as bait due to allergies. Gotta watch out for those kiddos putting their fingers on a snap trap.


That's a shame. A kid who is foolish enough to do that will only make that mistake once. A life lesson is being avoided here with all these rules. :devil3:


----------



## Otto W (May 12, 2016)

I think I would try building a few dog house sized structures putting poison traps inside them. That will keeping the poison/traps dry and away from larger curious animals. it won't completely keep them away from the cabin but it might help slow the damage to it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

ok this is a new one. cant believe how simple this is.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I saw this too. I'm very interested, since I've found a "mouse highway" under my deck, but there's not enough room for a full-size water bucket trap.

The "Mousetrap Monday" YouTube guy tests a bunch of different traps. I used to think I was somewhat of an expert. Wow, did I have a lot to learn!


----------

